# Quick disconnect bumper



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

earichmond said:


> Anyone try putting one on, if so what all did you reconnect of the OEM points? probably ordering one for the front bumper since I can’t clear my ramps anymore


Never heard of this. Do you have a link.


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

something similar to these, i shouldve clarified bumper fasteners


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

I think this should answer it


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

lol no its not a honda leave it alone


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

it would make clearing my ramps a breeze plus id like to eventually open up the grille a bit and install fog lights, just would make things easier


----------

